# Thyroid cancer and suppression therapy.



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

A must!

Please read.....

Thyrotropin Suppressive Therapy in Thyroid Carcinoma: What Are the Targets?

http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/93/4/1167


----------



## peterson (Jun 21, 2010)

I read your information.Its really great.The goal of thyroid hormone treatment is to closely replicate normal thyroid functioning. Thyroid hormone is necessary for the health of all the cells in the body.Thyroid cancers are more often found in patients with a history of low- or high-dose external irradiation.


----------

